# Lvcs



## MrsCigarLover (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello

I was wondering if any of you will be attending the Las Vegas Cigar Summit at the end of April.

Here's the link:

http://members.cox.net/ptedesco1/

This is my first time attending but I have heard great things about the previous 3 years.

MCL


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I hadn't heard anything about this, but I love excuses to make the trip to Vegas!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

I would love to go, but I think I'll be moving to the west coast around that time. Maybe I'll stop there on the way!!

I know Uncle Mikey (Mr. Bundles) will be there.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm not allowed to go to Vegas unescorted anymore. A direct result of my brothers bachelor party, another story for another day


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

(909) said:


> I'm not allowed to go to Vegas unescorted anymore. A direct result of my brothers bachelor party, another story for another day


Well hey, you're in luck! The Vegas phone book is jammed full of escorts that would be happy to accompany you.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

:r :r


----------



## MrsCigarLover (Feb 21, 2005)

TOP

for any Newbies to the club...


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

MrsCigarLover said:


> Hello
> 
> I was wondering if any of you will be attending the Las Vegas Cigar Summit at the end of April.
> 
> ...


man I'm not going till june .... this sucks wish I could go was just talking about this in chat do you guys get together for the big smoke?


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I know many of the guys at this herf as well as the guy who puts on this herf. It's lots of fun! If you get a chance, get yourself there! I was thinking of this weekend for a herf anyways! Would be great fun!


----------



## MrsCigarLover (Feb 21, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> man I'm not going till june .... this sucks wish I could go was just talking about this in chat do you guys get together for the big smoke?


*I'll be back in Vegas in June, also, for my niece's high school graduation.

Hope it's not TOO hot then......*


----------

